# I called stores and had my guitar restrung today



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

After breaking the first string I tried to change myself, I called Guitar Center and then a respected local guitar shop to ask if I could have someone show me how to change the strings and how much it would cost.

I'd been to the shop one time in the past, some months ago, and I didn't feel good at all about that experience. I felt out of place and when I asked about a book I was very nervous and felt that I was speaking strangely. And there seemed to be only men in the place when I was there, which added to the feeling that I didn't belong. I left without looking around as much as I'd wanted because I was so uncomfortable.

But I went back today anyway. I explained what I wanted, waited, responded to a couple of people who asked me things, and interacted with the guy who did the restringing, although I was probably a little too quiet while he was trying to be funny and stuff. I don't think I did very well, and I felt awkward and didn't know what to do when he said he wasn't charging me for labor (only for the one string)--should I have given him some sort of tip anyway or something? BUT at least I went through with it and got it taken care of. And I felt more comfortable being in the store after having to wait around in it for a while, seeing women and children inside, having people talk to me, helping someone find something, etc.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Sounds like you did great! I find that music stores are usually pretty intimidating, because the guys are there just hanging out with their friends and it always seems like I'm interrupting them.

Also, they'll usually change the strings for free for you if you're a beginner. Next time, see if you can get him to go through it with you and show you how it's done. Usually they _looove_ to talk about guitars and stuff so they'll do most of the talking.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Congrats on going back to the shop! Even if you were nervous, at least you had the courage to go despite this  As you get more used to the place, I'm sure you will start feeling better about going there. 

I haven't delt much with this kind of store, but I think you did alright with not giving a tip. He was probably just being nice and/or hopes that you might become a return customer.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Jun 10, 2009)

Way to go going back to the store. Like zookeeper says, those stores can be intimidating. That sounds like a good step. I absolutly hate going into stores, so I'm jealous 

Now maybe try going again tomorrow to just look around?


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

--


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Cool barnacles. I like it. I should get mine restrung again some time soon but I suppose I should probably just replace the whole guitar seeing as I've had it since i was 15, heh. Don't get me wrong, the guitar itself is important to me (sentimental and all that crap) but my skill level opts for something just a little bit better now.. I was thinking maybe a strat or esp or some description, but it would need to have seymour duncans in it.

What do you play at the moment (including sound gear??)


----------



## Feelingbad (Jun 20, 2009)

Proud of you!


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I think you've started a restringing frenzy! I think it's time to do some badly needed maintenance.


----------



## turbo7 (May 8, 2009)

well done!

I've been playing guitar for 6 years and I still feel weird when I go into the music shop to buy a pack of strings!


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I used to work in a guitar store i would always change a string or two for free. I could see how it could be intimidating place to walk into.Good job!


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks, everyone. 



Jaiyyson said:


> What do you play at the moment (including sound gear??)


My guitar's actually a cheap Guitar Center brand (Mitchell) acoustic I bought ten years ago and never learned to play. I'd gotten my parents to agree to lessons at the time and they just never happened, but I'm finally taking a class this summer.



Hypnotoad said:


> Now maybe try going again tomorrow to just look around?


Oh, I had enough time to look around and covet $4000 guitars I couldn't even play while I was waiting. I'll definitely go back sometime soon, though.


----------

